

Show HN: ghurl – URL Shortener powered by GitHub pages and repos - gberger
https://ghurl.github.io/?4

======
gberger
Wanted to explore ways I could "abuse" the GitHub Pages ecosystem by creating
working systems that would otherwise need a back-end server.

